# conversor USB-Puerto paralelo



## xhackdavidx (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola

lo que quiero saber es si funcionarian las libreias "io.dll" y "inpuout32.dll" en un conversor usb-puerto paralelo.

tengo entendido, que esos aparatos llevan un driver que simula un puerto paralelo asi que deberia funcionar no?

gracias de antemano

P.D.:  por si influye en algo, nesesito usar Visual Basic 8


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 19, 2007)

No van a funcionar esas librerías por que se basan en que el procesador 
accese directamente el espacio de entrada/salida (I/O). Pero el protocolo
USB pone varias capas de abstracción entre el hardware remoto y el
código. Por lo tanto, todo depende de los driver (manejadores de 
dispositivo) que los fabricantes provean. Ve este producto que se usa
mucho:
http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/FT2232C.htm
El fabricante provee drivers para Windows y Linux.
Por el otro lado, al basic debieran prohibirlo. Punto. Cada vez que leo
u oigo que quieren acceder al hardware desde el basic, me imagino a 
alguien haciendo neurocirugía con guantes de boxeo puestos.
A la opiion del fallecido Edsger Dijstra, pionero de la programación
estructurada me remito:
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655-S00/readings/ewd498.html
A nivel del hardware, del hierro puro, solo hay dos herramientas que
cortan el bacalao: ensamblador y C.
Para aplicaciones de alto nivel hay lenguajes como C++, Java, Python,
Ruby y Perl, entre muchos otros que son mas aptos para cualquier cosa.
Y si utilizas los ambientes "visual" y ".NET"  de Microsoft, ¿por que no 
pruebas mejor con C# ? La crítica dice que es un excelente lenguaje.

Saludos


----------



## W S N (Mar 4, 2008)

Me pàrece una respuesta bastante wena ....
       saludos


----------



## W S N (Mar 8, 2008)

Wenas, a ver si esto te sirve de algo ....

http://www.beyondlogic.org/interrupts/winnt_isr_dpc.htm

Esta gente tiene cosas interesantes, yo tengo un adaptador trendnet  TU-P1284 
e intento hacer lo mismo, intentar controlar por mi cuenta entradas y salidas digitales ...cosa dificil, si no se sabe programar como es mi caso, apenas se una pizca de visual basic net 2005 y creo que como dice el amigo perromuerto mejor aprender algo con un lenguaje de programación de verdad.

Saludos cordiales


----------

